# holy fu#k at this insane bimax result



## user47283 (Jan 12, 2022)

Done by Alfaro, the most underrated surgeon. He consistently produces god tier results


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 12, 2022)

from old cell to young cell impressive.


----------



## goldensoul (Jan 12, 2022)

there's also a rhinoplasty tho... i wonder if he can breath properly


----------



## user47283 (Jan 12, 2022)

goldensoul said:


> there's also a rhinoplasty tho... i wonder if he can breath properly


there's no rhino, that's just the nose tip coming up from the lefort , he mentioned in an earlier story specifically that no rhino was involved


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jan 12, 2022)

Insane. His nl folds are not visible anymore.
Seems like it had a strong face lifting effect.


----------



## .👽. (Jan 12, 2022)

he gained alot psl but he was negative psl before. subhuman to normie


----------



## homo_faber (Jan 12, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Insane. His nl folds are not visible anymore.
> Seems like it had a strong face lifting effect.


brutal, bimax more effient on preventing and removing nsl folds then retin a


----------



## House Lannister (Jan 12, 2022)

How much does this shit cost


----------



## ScramFranklin (Jan 12, 2022)

Saw that earlier today. Wonder how many mm the mandible was moved.
And downgrafting of the maxilla?


----------



## datboijj (Jan 12, 2022)

chinpilled said:


> View attachment 1490417
> 
> View attachment 1490418
> 
> ...



saved for JSE vs Bimax part 3
@lutte


----------



## fernandobrocolli (Jan 12, 2022)

.👽. said:


> he gained alot psl but he was negative psl before. subhuman to normie


Cope, he looks chad now


----------



## fernandobrocolli (Jan 12, 2022)

I think he would look even better with cheek implants


----------



## zeek (Jan 12, 2022)

chinpilled said:


> View attachment 1490417
> 
> View attachment 1490418
> 
> ...




Nose looks too short now.

Needs lengthening at angles/ramus in second stage.


----------



## Preston (Jan 12, 2022)

Bumo


----------



## user47283 (Jan 13, 2022)

zeek said:


> Nose looks too short now.
> 
> Needs lengthening at angles/ramus in second stage.


this is how people who know nothing about surgery classically respond. Thinking it's like buying shit off amazon. Not realizing 95% of jaw implants look like shit and are the most complication prone implant on the face.

Once you get a good result it's time to cash out and be grateful , instead of turning into some endless surgery freak who will get botched eventually and live with plastic in your face forever


----------



## user47283 (Jan 13, 2022)

fernandobrocolli said:


> I think he would look even better with cheek implants


infra malar implants look terrible in prescribe , in theory they seem like a good idea but on the face they don't add the sharp male model cheek bone effect you imagine but just make the midface look bloated


----------



## zeek (Jan 13, 2022)

chinpilled said:


> this is how people who know nothing about surgery classically respond. Thinking it's like buying shit off amazon. Not realizing 95% of jaw implants look like shit and are the most complication prone implant on the face.
> 
> Once you get a good result it's time to cash out and be grateful , instead of turning into some endless surgery freak who will get botched eventually and live with plastic in your face forever


"clasically respond" lmfao uhm no I do understand how he responded* because I can see it. He looks like those shitty Sailer anteface results.*

His nose looks like shit and is flat and upturned and you're just horny for this surgeon. It's not harmonious to bring a recessed chin forward to make up for lack of growth and not bring the gonions down which is what a naturally well developed jaw would have. 

So it either needs to be done with lengthening implants or a chin wing retard. Implants look like shit because they're done on a shitty base. However, he is now a good candidate for a second stage surgery.

But hey, maybe if you keep jerking off to Alfaro on here he'll give you a discount so you don't have to rope


----------



## user47283 (Jan 13, 2022)

zeek said:


> "clasically respond" lmfao uhm no I do understand how he responded* because I can see it. He looks like those shitty Sailer anteface results.*
> 
> His nose looks like shit and is flat and upturned and you're just horny for this surgeon. It's not harmonious to bring a recessed chin forward to make up for lack of growth and not bring the gonions down which is what a naturally well developed jaw would have.
> 
> ...


actually fucken retarded if u think foids notice these aspie tier details. He went from ugly to handsome, doesn't need fucken shitty Eppley implants, he now has enough looks where by maximizing his finances , status and personality can get attractive women. Before he could not


----------



## metagross (Jan 13, 2022)

zeek said:


> "clasically respond" lmfao uhm no I do understand how he responded* because I can see it. He looks like those shitty Sailer anteface results.*
> 
> His nose looks like shit and is flat and upturned and you're just horny for this surgeon. It's not harmonious to bring a recessed chin forward to make up for lack of growth and not bring the gonions down which is what a naturally well developed jaw would have.
> 
> ...


You're actually delusional. Delete your account immediately


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 13, 2022)

chinpilled said:


> this is how people who know nothing about surgery classically respond. Thinking it's like buying shit off amazon. Not realizing 95% of jaw implants look like shit and are the most complication prone implant on the face.
> 
> Once you get a good result it's time to cash out and be grateful , instead of turning into some endless surgery freak who will get botched eventually and live with plastic in your face forever


Pretty much this. Never search for perfection. iT WILL ruin your face.


----------



## Silver (Jan 13, 2022)

Another *insane* bimax result from Alfaro. The changes in front view are incredibly impressive, mirin hard


----------



## homo_faber (Jan 13, 2022)

Silver said:


> Another *insane* bimax result from Alfaro. The changes in front view are incredibly impressive, mirin hard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



inb4 "he looks the same"

drastic improvment


----------



## Carpediem (Jan 14, 2022)

Silver said:


> Another *insane* bimax result from Alfaro. The changes in front view are incredibly impressive, mirin hard
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He looks even more asymetric after surgery. Alfaro makes nice forward movements but is blind for asymetric correction, a lot of his patiens on insta looks very asymetric, that's a no go for a good surgeon.


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Jan 14, 2022)

how do these bimax results end up fixing the nose? don't you need rhino for that?


----------



## Silver (Jan 14, 2022)

Carpediem said:


> He looks even more asymetric after surgery. Alfaro makes nice forward movements but is blind for asymetric correction, a lot of his patiens on insta looks very asymetric, that's a no go for a good surgeon.


What asymmetries are you talking about? If you're talking about the chin or the lips then there was already asymmetry present prior to the surgery, it just became more pronounced with the big movements. Barely noticeable unless you analyze the result like an autist.

I can agree with one thing, he messed up his dental midline as it no longer lines up with his cupid's bow but this should be fixable with elastics. Alfaro did alot of posterior downgrafting along with a bit of full downgraft with this case so that's why the dental midline is not lined up correctly with the cupid's bow.


----------



## Silver (Jan 14, 2022)

chadmanlet04 said:


> how do these bimax results end up fixing the nose? don't you need rhino for that?


Dr. Alfaro performs a subspinal Le Fort 1 on all of his patient *from what I've seen*. He cuts around the ANS point which prevents unnecessary protrusion of the nasal tip and the upper lip. He avoids chimp lip with this cut as he's quite aggressive with his movements and if he didn't perform this cut all his patients would end up with the "chimp lip". By avoiding the ANS point during the maxillary advancement he does he manages to project the paranasal areas and reduce the projection of the nose because of the added support it has gotten surrounding it.


----------



## zeek (Jan 14, 2022)

chinpilled said:


> actually fucken retarded if u think foids notice these aspie tier details. He went from ugly to handsome, doesn't need fucken shitty Eppley implants, he now has enough looks where by maximizing his finances , status and personality can get attractive women. Before he could not


chimp isn't an aspie detail. but forward growth in the name of forward growth is autistic as fuck. dude looks like a feminized ape.

I can tell you've never talked to a female because they do in fact notice weird jawlines.


----------



## Patient A (Jan 14, 2022)

homo_faber said:


> brutal, bimax more effient on preventing and removing nsl folds then retin a


little known fact that forward movement of the maxilla lessans nasolabial fold creases.


----------



## zeek (Jan 14, 2022)

metagross said:


> You're actually delusional. Delete your account immediately


says the guy who never "liked" angelina jolie or understood why she's attractive. you know nothing about jawlines. Pack your bags.


----------



## Patient A (Jan 14, 2022)

zeek said:


> chimp isn't an aspie detail. but forward growth in the name of forward growth is autistic as fuck. dude looks like a feminized ape.
> 
> I can tell you've never talked to a female because they do in fact notice weird jawlines.





zeek said:


> "clasically respond" lmfao uhm no I do understand how he responded* because I can see it. He looks like those shitty Sailer anteface results.*
> 
> His nose looks like shit and is flat and upturned and you're just horny for this surgeon. It's not harmonious to bring a recessed chin forward to make up for lack of growth and not bring the gonions down which is what a naturally well developed jaw would have.
> 
> ...


he should have gotten Modified LF3 to begin with tho. You are on the right page though. 

all the fags in this thread disagreeing with you are probably doing it because of your join date and post count when in actual fact you make valid points. They don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## zeek (Jan 14, 2022)

Patient A said:


> he should have gotten Modified LF3 to begin with tho. You are on the right page though.
> 
> all the fags in this thread disagreeing with you are probably doing it because of your join date and post count when in actual fact you make valid points. They don't know what they are talking about.



Yep there are limitations to what can be done with LF1 bimax and genioplasty.

It's so funny to see that these retards idea of a good aesthetic result is a dude with a literal jaw line shaped like a fucking BANANA.

Please show me where that's ever been ideal.

Could have picked better results from Alfaro too (overrated).


----------



## Patient A (Jan 14, 2022)

zeek said:


> Yep there are limitations to what can be done with LF1 bimax and genioplasty.
> 
> It's so funny to see that these retards idea of a good aesthetic result is a dude with a literal jaw line shaped like a fucking BANANA.
> 
> ...


I sent you a dm message reply


----------



## Acromegaly_Chad (Jan 14, 2022)

zeek said:


> "clasically respond" lmfao uhm no I do understand how he responded* because I can see it. He looks like those shitty Sailer anteface results.*
> 
> His nose looks like shit and is flat and upturned and you're just horny for this surgeon. It's not harmonious to bring a recessed chin forward to make up for lack of growth and not bring the gonions down which is what a naturally well developed jaw would have.
> 
> ...


This is indeed very much true. I specifically made a thread about it once, where I examined why Tyrions Bimax looks uncanny, and the short ramus is part of the explanation.

And all those people who say that jaw angle implants look like shit obvously havem't done their work. There's a difference between jaw angle implants and a massive, oversized Eppley implants. Jaw angle implants are frequently used in medical cases that have suffered substantial loss of mandibular bone mass due to several reasons and these cases focus heavily on function and harmony, thus they look VERY NATURAL.

You're also right that this guy got too much advancement. In the 3/4 perspective he will look like a fucking chimp. A good result is harmonious and not the most fucking autistic advancement you can get.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 14, 2022)

Acromegaly_Chad said:


> This is indeed very much true. I specifically made a thread about it once, where I examined why Tyrions Bimax looks uncanny, and the short ramus is part of the explanation.
> 
> And all those people who say that jaw angle implants look like shit obvously havem't done their work. There's a difference between jaw angle implants and a massive, oversized Eppley implants. Jaw angle implants are frequently used in medical cases that have suffered substantial loss of mandibular bone mass due to several reasons and these cases focus heavily on function and harmony, thus they look VERY NATURAL.
> 
> You're also right that this guy got too much advancement. In the 3/4 perspective he will look like a fucking chimp. A good result is harmonious and not the most fucking autistic advancement you can get.


This. Jaw + zygo implants are used by every single maxfac in the world. My local surgeon did implants on someone who was born without zygos and jaw asymmetry and looked natural af. If you have ramus/zygo/gonial deficiencies, then implants will look natural. The issue is when recessed normies try and stuff massive implants in their face to look like models.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 14, 2022)

His after reminds me of Eriksens profile
similar paranasal and mouth area


----------



## zeek (Jan 14, 2022)

Acromegaly_Chad said:


> This is indeed very much true. I specifically made a thread about it once, where I examined why Tyrions Bimax looks uncanny, and the short ramus is part of the explanation.
> 
> And all those people who say that jaw angle implants look like shit obvously havem't done their work. There's a difference between jaw angle implants and a massive, oversized Eppley implants. Jaw angle implants are frequently used in medical cases that have suffered substantial loss of mandibular bone mass due to several reasons and these cases focus heavily on function and harmony, thus they look VERY NATURAL.
> 
> You're also right that this guy got too much advancement. In the 3/4 perspective he will look like a fucking chimp. A good result is harmonious and not the most fucking autistic advancement you can get.


Very much agree. Some of Alfaro's results are nice, but this one is horse$shit.

The developed mandible has downward and forward growth, and one without the other is non-harmonious. Hence the uncanny result of many bi-max patients, and that's before factoring in the rest of the mid face...

And significant maxillary movement has aesthetic risks for the nose that have to be managed simultaneously or later.


----------



## Carpediem (Jan 14, 2022)

Silver said:


> What asymmetries are you talking about? If you're talking about the chin or the lips then there was already asymmetry present prior to the surgery, it just became more pronounced with the big movements. Barely noticeable unless you analyze the result like an autist.
> 
> I can agree with one thing, he messed up his dental midline as it no longer lines up with his cupid's bow but this should be fixable with elastics. Alfaro did alot of posterior downgrafting along with a bit of full downgraft with this case so that's why the dental midline is not lined up correctly with the cupid's bow.
> View attachment 1494055


Yes, if the asymmetry was already there before, it should be solved. Now it's even more distinctive
I also discussed with a well known italian surgeon that Alfaro's results are asymmetrical.


----------



## Silver (Jan 14, 2022)

Carpediem said:


> Yes, if the asymmetry was already there before, it should be solved. Now it's even more distinctive
> I also discussed with a well known italian surgeon that Alfaro's results are asymmetrical.


What did the surgeon say regarding Alfaro's asymmetrical results?


----------



## MulattoTrenMaxxer (Jan 14, 2022)

zeek said:


> Yep there are limitations to what can be done with LF1 bimax and genioplasty.
> 
> It's so funny to see that these retards idea of a good aesthetic result is a dude with a literal jaw line shaped like a fucking BANANA.
> 
> ...


Who's better? I wanted to get bimax + rhino with alfaro but I'm scared now


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jan 14, 2022)

Patient A said:


> he should have gotten Modified LF3 to begin with tho. You are on the right page though.
> 
> all the fags in this thread disagreeing with you are probably doing it because of your join date and post count when in actual fact you make valid points. They don't know what they are talking about.


Im not being funny but where the fuck are you going to get modified LF3 from? Can anyone give me an example of a modified LF3 done for cosmetic reasons which isn't on somebody thats really deformed? All the results online are for people with syndromes. The only example I have seen of a modified lefort 3 on a normalish looking person is this girl. Everyone else that gets a lefort 3 is gigatruecel tier ugly (aka the lefort 3 still leaves them looking subhuman).








One of the best jaw surgery results I have seen.

LF1 and Implants are much more realistic for your midface. 

@Patient A @Acromegaly_Chad @zeek modifed lefort 3 surgeons? I think getting a modifed lefort 3 is a PSL pipedream. Also can you guys post some bimax results you consider to be adequate. Zeek is new but for the rest of you I have never seen you satisfied with a bimax result.


----------



## user47283 (Jan 15, 2022)

o


Carpediem said:


> He looks even more asymetric after surgery. Alfaro makes nice forward movements but is blind for asymetric correction, a lot of his patiens on insta looks very asymetric, that's a no go for a good surgeon.


so true, I'd rather look like recessed chinless subhuman than be slightly assymetric


----------



## Sick (Jan 15, 2022)

chinpilled said:


> infra malar implants look terrible in prescribe , in theory they seem like a good idea but on the face they don't add the sharp male model cheek bone effect you imagine but just make the midface look bloated


Doesn't that depend on how fat the person is and the location/width of the cheek bones? Some retards on here got said implants and reported that they look better


----------



## Patient A (Jan 16, 2022)

mulattomaxxer said:


> modifed lefort 3 surgeons? I think getting a modifed lefort 3 is a PSL pipedream. Also can you guys post some bimax results you consider to be adequate. Zeek is new but for the rest of you I have never seen you satisfied with a bimax result.


Lf3 isn’t a pipedream. You just ain’t in the know.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jan 16, 2022)

Patient A said:


> Lf3 isn’t a pipedream. You just ain’t in the know.


Well who does it them? Preferably in europe.


----------



## Patient A (Jan 16, 2022)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Well who does it them? Preferably in europe.


It’s not something you get off the shelf you idiot. DYOR stop relying on a forum for surgeon names. You use the forum to study the procedures


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jan 16, 2022)

Patient A said:


> It’s not something you get off the shelf you idiot. DYOR stop relying on a forum for surgeon names. You use the forum to study the procedures


Lol? Why am I an idiot for asking a question? There is little information for studying jaw surgery here, just a bunch of narcissists and puesdo-intellectual basement dwellers saying every jaw surgeon is a monkey. All of the information I know from jaw surgery is from outside this forum. *The main thing this forum has gave me is surgeon names *(which I also found from jawsurgeryforums and r/jawsurgery). 

I don't see what you have to lose by simply providing me with names but w/e.


----------



## SixCRY (Jan 16, 2022)

very good results, people who say the 2nd dude look like a monkey and is asymmetric are retarded.
Nigga ascended and is still post op swelling + most chads have bimax protrusion slightly 

Bimax will not fix facial asymetry neither jaw assymetry , it can only align mid teeth with nose


----------



## Patient A (Jan 16, 2022)

mulattomaxxer said:


> There is little information for studying jaw surgery here


Unfortunately, there is a great deal of jaw surgery information on here, but the catch is all the bad information muddies the waters. Lookism.net was the best source for jaw surgery information out of all forums, including the jaw surgery forums. But it has been deleted. Rip Lookism.net. It may never be replaced.


----------



## datboijj (Jan 16, 2022)

homo_faber said:


> inb4 "he looks the same"
> 
> drastic improvment


lose his ogee curve


----------



## datboijj (Jan 16, 2022)

Patient A said:


> Unfortunately, there is a great deal of jaw surgery information on here, but the catch is all the bad information muddies the waters. Lookism.net was the best source for jaw surgery information out of all forums, including the jaw surgery forums. But it has been deleted. Rip Lookism.net. It may never be replaced.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jan 16, 2022)

Patient A said:


> Unfortunately, there is a great deal of jaw surgery information on here, but the catch is all the bad information muddies the waters. Lookism.net was the best source for jaw surgery information out of all forums, including the jaw surgery forums. But it has been deleted. Rip Lookism.net. It may never be replaced.


I barely browsed lookism because when I lurked there every other thread was about cristick. It seemed like a useless forum so I stopped lurking there. Most of the stuff I have learnt about jaw surgery is from jawsurgeryforums and general research. Although this website introduced me to the concept of the modified lefort 3. 

You don't need to have a huge amount of knowledge on jaw surgery. *Ultimately surgeon choice is more important then your own knowledge on jaw surgery. *Your not performing the surgery yourself. You just need enough knowledge to have a rough idea what you need. This will help you recognise a poor surgeon because people here only focus on surgeons from europe and america, because thats where most of the userbase is. I am sure there are some good surgeons across the world. 

The only person I know that does modified lefort 3 is Dr Sinn. But I can't afford that guy so I will just get LF1 and implants. Its the most realistic option for me .


----------



## Patient A (Jan 16, 2022)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Ultimately surgeon choice is more important then your own knowledge on jaw surgery.


Equal importance. 

leave you to think about that one


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jan 16, 2022)

Patient A said:


> Equal importance.
> 
> leave you to think about that one


But your not performing the surgery... All you have to do is find the best surgeon for you then say yes. Thats all this knowledge is useful for. W/e man, good luck with your bimax.


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 18, 2022)

chinpilled said:


> View attachment 1490417
> 
> View attachment 1490418
> 
> ...



Wow. Maxilla is truly everything. Even with a weak jaw, this guy looks amazing in the bottom.


----------



## user47283 (Jan 18, 2022)

antiantifa said:


> Wow. Maxilla is truly everything. Even with a weak jaw, this guy looks amazing in the bottom.


i wish i could find front pic but he hiding identity


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Jan 18, 2022)

@subhuman incel i hope you ascend like this


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 18, 2022)

chinpilled said:


> View attachment 1490417
> 
> View attachment 1490418
> 
> ...



Angle frauded before after as always 😡


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 18, 2022)

Silver said:


> Another *insane* bimax result from Alfaro. The changes in front view are incredibly impressive, mirin hard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From deformed to incel


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 5, 2022)

chadmanlet04 said:


> how do these bimax results end up fixing the nose? don't you need rhino for that?


Before his maxilla was bad making his nose appear larger but he had the maxilla advanced with bimax


----------



## MrRubiks (Feb 5, 2022)

Good for him! That's an astonishing result!


----------



## user47283 (Feb 5, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> Before his maxilla was bad making his nose appear larger but he had the maxilla advanced with bimax


the reason his nose appears smaller is
because the lower third has been made larger so the nose appears smaller in proportion u low iq autist


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 5, 2022)

chinpilled said:


> the reason his nose appears smaller is
> because the lower third has been made larger so the nose appears smaller in proportion u low iq autist


Fck you


----------



## thatrussianguy (Feb 19, 2022)

From “it never began” to “Stacy only“


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Mar 8, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Angle frauded before after as always 😡


It's obvious when you look at the eyebrows in the before and after. Many ITT are falling for a frauded result.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Apr 11, 2022)

chinpilled said:


> actually fucken retarded if u think foids notice these aspie tier details. He went from ugly to handsome, doesn't need fucken shitty Eppley implants, he now has enough looks where by maximizing his finances , status and personality can get attractive women. Before he could not


And I can guarantee you that this guy gets almost double amount of satisfaction from life than a chad does just because he experienced the worse.

Happy for him.


----------



## wristcel (Apr 12, 2022)

wow. Turned into a slayer. Complete 180


----------



## NOTCHADRIP (Apr 12, 2022)

i wanna go from MTN - CHAD ,budget will be very high so money not a issue


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (Apr 12, 2022)

Alfaro is god


----------



## nobodyspecial369 (Jul 10, 2022)

chinpilled said:


> this is how people who know nothing about surgery classically respond. Thinking it's like buying shit off amazon. Not realizing 95% of jaw implants look like shit and are the most complication prone implant on the face.
> 
> Once you get a good result it's time to cash out and be grateful , instead of turning into some endless surgery freak who will get botched eventually and live with plastic in your face forever


thank you for your comments on this thread i will take it as a warning not to go crazy. i will likely just get bimax and be happy that my recession is fixed ty


----------



## cardiologist (Jul 10, 2022)

.👽. said:


> he gained alot psl but he was negative psl before. subhuman to normie


MTN to HTN imo, PSL 4 maybe 5 with good IRL appeal


----------



## FrenchareMedCucks (Jul 10, 2022)

Yes Alfaro mogger big movement are needed to ascend males.

Ramieri 's 15mm pogonion and 4 mm Lefort isn't enough but does a good job for females.

I will need take a loan to pay my 35k bimax by Alfaro. I've got 30k at the moment going to need slavemaax for more.


----------



## WanderingBurro (Sep 5, 2022)

Since when was Alfaro an underrated surgeon. I wouldn't say they're overrated for how solid their work is but they're like one of the most popular names out there and the go-to for top quality


----------

